# Bill on TechTV Canada!!!!!



## starl (Oct 20, 2004)

The Call for Help episode with Bill Jelen will appear on TechTV Canada today.

It will show at 7PM, 10PM, 1AM, then tomorrow at 10AM and 2PM.

if anyone can copy Bill's session and create a downloadable file, it would be much appreciated!!!


----------

